# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Hot Corn Cold Corn

## Knox Al

Looking for the tablature for Hot Corn Cold Corn. I can't find it online and have it sounded out but think a couple of notes are wrong. 
I'm a beginner, been playing about five months so I need to tabs to learn a song.

Thanks
Al

----------


## journeybear

Could be the song is so simple no one has bothered to tab it out.  :Confused:  Here is a very simple lesson video. You should be able to progress beyond this level very quickly.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mark Wilson

I learned this version by Grisman. My favorite cut from that album. He plays the into and has another solo in the middle.  Like JB says - simple and short - easy enough to pick up by ear.  His ending lick in the solo was fun to learn at the time

Get a looping software that also slows it down and you will be surprised how easy it can be to learn by ear that way.  Allows you to learn a measure at a time at a speed that you can clearly understand.

----------

Grommet

----------


## John Gardinsky

Here it is in the key of G. This is a basic transcription for mandolin derived from Flatt & Scruggs great version.  Watch for the short measure...'tis a crooked piece.

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## Grommet

Gotta love it! I first heard this one performed by a local LV group called SuperBluegrass in a little coffehouse upstairs in the student union at UNLV circa 1972. Sadly, I recently learned that Doug Bounsall who played mandolin with the group, died a couple of years ago in a  rollover accident on the North Shore Road at Lake Mead. Other members of the group included Ernie Cochran, Robin Trout and perhaps Brad Garret. A fledgling band that I played with opened for them once in 1973 at a "period boutique" called Heads and Threads. Their music certainly planted the seed that led to my taking up mandolin after playing guitar for many years. Doug went on to record a few albums with The Dillards sometime after leaving SuperBuegrass. Didn't learn of Flatt and Scruggs recording till many years later, but that is a good-un! I hadn't heard the Grisman-Garcia version till just now, but that will now be a favorite as well.

Scott

----------


## Rob Ross

If you go to the Florida Memory/State Library and Archives of Florida website ( https://www.floridamemory.com/ ), you will find a whole slew of great stuff.  Click on Audio, click on CD's, and you will be presented with a bunch of free CD's to download.  Click on "Look A-Yonder Comin'…", and you get a really nice version of "Hot Corn, Cold Corn" by the Pine Valley Boys of Tifton, GA.  Then I suggest you stick around for "Forty Weight of Gingerbread", "Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues", heck, listen to them all.  Might'a heard of a couple of the performers: Bill Monroe, Doc Watson, Jim and Jesse McReynolds, Norman and Nancy Blake.  All sorts of good music, all sorts of great players.  Blues, gospel, old-time, bluegrass, ethnic, all there for your enjoyment.  A very nice product of my nominal home state.  "Hot Corn, Cold Corn" is the ONLY song I have ever sung publicly whilst playing mandolin.  Otherwise I've got the whole walking and chewing gum problem with picking and singing.

----------


## Mark Wilson

> If you go to the Florida Memory/State Library and Archives of Florida website...Click on "Look A-Yonder Comin'", and you get a really nice version of "Hot Corn, Cold Corn" by the Pine Valley Boys of Tifton, GA.


Pretty cool.  They had me a "jimi john"  :Smile:

----------


## Knox Al

Thanks for all the help. I can't play by ear yet. Took up the mandolin in December of last year at age 60 with no musical background at all. Began taking lessons a couple of months ago and practicing daily.  I'm having fun and frustration at the same time. 


Al

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Thanks for all the help. I can't play by ear yet.


Me neither. Not in real time.  I can sometimes get close on something really simple but I can get really bogged down figuring it out and if I see it in print I was off several notes on every phrase.

Slow it down 50% and loop 8 notes at a time until you have it.  Better than tab imo. Makes hard seem easy at that speed.

----------


## journeybear

> Pretty cool.  They had me at "jimi john"


I understand Jimi and John jammed a bit. Probably not on this tune, though.  :Wink:

----------

